# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [Note]Auto-valuation possible !

## kolodz

Bonjour,

J'ai constat qu'il m'est possible de donne une note  mes billets publis.
Est-ce normal ?
Est-ce pris en compte dans l'valuation du billet ? (Je viens de test sur l'un de mes articles qui a dj une note affich, c'est pris en compte !!!)

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Anomaly

Probablement. Le forum d'origine permet aussi aux membres de pouvoir s'auto-noter, chose que j'ai toujours trouv ridicule, c'est pour a que j'ai modifi cette partie pour bloquer l'auto-notation. Il faudra donc que je reporte ceci sur les blogs, je met a sur ma pile.

----------


## kolodz

Merci  toi !

----------

